# Looking for non working GT-541 for sale for parts.



## chodges302 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking for a Brother GT 541 printer for sale, for parts. I have 2 and would like to find a cheap non working one for sale. I definitely need 2 circuit boards because new they are $1,300 each. Live in Florida and will travel as far north as NC and West as far as Alabama, email me at [email protected]


----------



## wcar (Jul 16, 2015)

chodges302 said:


> Looking for a Brother GT 541 printer for sale, for parts. I have 2 and would like to find a cheap non working one for sale. I definitely need 2 circuit boards because new they are $1,300 each. Live in Florida and will travel as far north as NC and West as far as Alabama, email me at [email protected]


A company I work for has two sitting around, and may be interested in selling them. Are you still interested in buying one(or two)?


----------



## chodges302 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am still interested. Where are you located and how much? Email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## Dcbaker79 (Aug 5, 2018)

Carolyn,
I have a GT 541 that we are looking to get rid of. It's been sitting since we turned it off, so the print heads and tubing are likely toast, however, the rest should be just fine. It was working when we turned it off. You can email me directly at [email protected]. 
If not claimed by 9/1/18 it goes to the dump! (We are in Bentonville, AR)


----------



## n8mmdotbiz (Jan 4, 2018)

Carolyn I sent you an email. hoping you didnt toss your 541


----------

